# annoying trivial error in gnome-sudoku



## davidgurvich (Aug 30, 2010)

gnome-sudoku doesn't work out of the box.  There is a trivial error in the file
	
	



```
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gnome_sudoku/defaults.py
```
change line 33 from

```
locale.bind_textdomain_codeset(DOMAIN, "UTF-8") # See Bug 608425
```
to
	
	



```
gettext.bind_textdomain_codeset(DOMAIN, "UTF-8") # See Bug 608425
```
The bind_textdomain_codeset attribute is not part of locale in python26 but of gettext.  I don't know if it was in older versions of python.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2010)

File a PR so the maintainer can have a look. It may need patching upstream.


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 1, 2010)

Doesn't need patching upstream.  The file defaults.py has been patched for freebsd, apparently to fix a bug that doesn't exist anymore.  

How would one go about submitting a PR?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> How would one go about submitting a PR?


http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 2, 2010)

I've submitted a PR and added an entry to the bug-report sent automatically.


----------

